# straight edge at baseboard



## Superchief (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm the builder doing a project where the drywall is hung exactly 3" above subfloor or 2-3/8 AFF, already hung using 3" blocking to maintain precise spacing.

The baseboard detail is a a 2" flat, leaving a 3/8" reveal between it and the bottom of the drywall.

I bought Trimtex pvc bead in a z profile to finish the bottom edge but it is proving difficult and very time consuming to get it absolutely straight, which is a requirement. The laser doesn't sit low enough and a string sags.

I have two thoughts: (1) make blocks exactly the right height to scribe a line across the drywall where the top edge of the bead needs to be screwed (2) get my buddy to put metal corner bead on a break to turn it into a Z bead.

I'm not confident the first approach will be adequate though it is likely what I will try, and the 2nd is an expensive pain.

So, anyone on the forum do a perfect bead close to the floor before and if so how did you do it?


----------

